# Pics of Chloe After Grooming



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are a few pics of Chloe after her grooming on yesterday. She should have been cut shorter, but if you read my previous post, you'll find out what happened.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Chloe looks BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh looks cute on her :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Chloe has the most beautiful coat. :wub::wub: Wow!! She looks really beautiful and I love the blue bow in her hair. 
I did read what you said about the groomer and it does look like they suddenly cut and trimmed all around her legs and lower part and then left the rest of her quite long so probably pretty much the way it was? If you wanted something shorter for summer to be cool and easier to care for, I think they fell short and just made sure to make her beautiful and finally get her out the door. The next time, or the next groomer, make sure to explain and show pix of what you want.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Chloe has the most beautiful coat. :wub::wub: The next time, or the next groomer, make sure to explain and show pix of what you want.


The groomer had a picture of Crystal's beautiful Callie. She knew she didn't cut her like the picture. Her reasoning is because I was sitting in the reception area waiting for her to finish and she said she didn't want to keep me waiting any longer. If this is true, what she should have done is come talk to me to see if I can wait longer. I of course would have said yes, but I was never given that opportunity. I called today to talk to her, but they are closed. I'll call back tomorrow, hopefully we can work something out to get Chloe cut again.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she looks pretty !!! but yes thats odd they wouldnt ask u if u were rushing or something .


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

She looks adorable but I would have to agree with you. The groomer should have asked you if you would mind waiting while she finished.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She does look lovely, what a pretty girl. Hopefully you will end up with it cut the way you asked her though. Maybe she thought her coat was so pretty she didn't want to cut it off. :heart:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> She does look lovely, what a pretty girl. Hopefully you will end up with it cut the way you asked her though. Maybe she thought her coat was so pretty she didn't want to cut it off. :heart:


Awww that's so sweet. Especially coming from beautiful Lola :wub:

Actually, I don't "want" to cut her hair. I feel like I "need" to cut it because it's just sooooo hot and humid here and Chloe loves it outside.


----------

